# need to find a sponsor to work italy



## sneha

I'm from Sri Lanka, If you can help me to find a sponsor to come and work some where in Italy in any factory or supermarket. I can do what ever job. 


Please, please if you can help me to come and get visa.

Thank you,

Padmini Gunarathna


----------

